# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Ξεκλείδωμα δέκτη Panasat irdeto 990

## Asterios23671

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω..επειδή τελευταία ασχολούμαι με την δορυφορική TV..αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ξεκλειδώσω τον Panasat τον παλιό αποκωδικοποιητή της Νοβα και να πιάνω μόνο τα ελεύθερα κανάλια (Hotbird πχ)..Έχω βρεί τον κωδικό αλλά δεν κάνει scan..μου λέει συνέχεια 0% unlocked..τι μπορώ να κάνω? :Smile:

----------


## sakis

Να επισκευασεις το τροφοδοτικο που εχει προβλημα ...ο δεκτης ειναι ανοιχτος

----------


## leosedf

Δηλαδή να πας στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------


## Asterios23671

Ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά θα το κοιτάξω και το ξανασυζητάμε! :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Επειδή είναι λίγο ξεχασιάρης ο δέκτης αυτός ρίξε πρώτα μια ματιά στο μενού που δηλώνεις θέση πολυδιακόπτη Diseqc. Ένα Outsider. 
Επίσης ένα άλλο ότι το καλώδιο δε βραχυκυλώνει στον κάθε συνδετήρα F  από μια ίνα μπλετάζ.

----------

